# classical guitar, anyone?



## Cameron_Nelson (Sep 21, 2005)

i've attached a piece i played at my last concert, i hope you like it despite the bad quality of recording (i had to compress it to get under 2mb). it is a study for the right ringfinger by fernando sor, one of the greatest classical composers for the guitar.


----------



## Cameron_Nelson (Sep 21, 2005)

*okay*

There seems to have been a slight problem with the Talk Classical - Classical Music Forum - Discussion for the Classical Musician and Listener (Music Forums) - Talkclassical.com database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

:help:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome in the forum! 

What file-type is it?

Daniel.


----------



## Cameron_Nelson (Sep 21, 2005)

*computer problems*

hi daniel, thanks for the welcome. it's an .mp3, although i've tried submiting a .wma and neither had any luck.


----------

